# Make sure your car is equiped with this item.



## hemi (Jun 8, 2006)

Are you missing a 710?

Yesterday I was having some work done at the car dealer. A blonde woman

came in and asked for a seven-hundred-ten. They all looked at each

other, and the Mechanic asked, "What is a seven-hundred-ten?"

She replied, "You know, the little piece in the middle of the engine. I

lost it and need a new one. It had always been there."

The mechanic gave the woman a piece of paper and a pen and asked her to

draw what the piece looked like. She drew a circle and in the middle of

it wrote 710. He then took her over to another car which had the hood up

and asked, "Is there a 710 on this car?" She pointed and said, "Of course,

it's right there."

Click here to learn the identity of the mysterious 710:

www.mademelaugh.com/gfx/710.jpg


----------



## mantis (Jun 8, 2006)

that's hilarious
is this for reals?


----------



## hemi (Jun 8, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> that's hilarious
> is this for reals?


 

Oh Im sure it did happen somewhere but in this case its was just a joke e mail that my wife sent to me.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2006)

lol...i've heard that one before but it still cracks me up everytime


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok thta is a good one.
Terry


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 8, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 8, 2006)

Good one!  :lfao:


----------



## Jenna (Jun 8, 2006)

OK OK so this here below is an AGED one I admit and do not be all shouty at me for it but I am H8n on all ah y'all cheeky saucy stereotypes today and so.... bout time a reprisal, ha!  ..

A blonde walks into Lloyds of London and asks for the Loans Manager. She tells the Loans Manager that she is going on a business trip to Europe for two weeks and needs to borrow £5,000. The Loans Manager says that the bank would obviously need some kind of collateral for such a loan so the blonde hands over the keys to a pristine new Ferrari F430. The car was parked on the street outside the bank. She has the proof of ownership and everything checks out properly. The bank agrees to accept the car as adequate collateral for the loan and deposits her cash promptly. 

After she leaves the Loans Manager and the bank employees all have a right laugh at this dim blonde for using a £120,000 Ferrari as collateral against a £5,000 loan. An employee of the bank proceeds to drive the motor carefully into the bank's highly secure underground garage parks it there and covers it with a cloth tarpaulin.

Two weeks later, the blonde returns tanned and lovely, repays the £5,000 and the accumulated interest, which comes to £18.71. The Loans Manager stifling his amusement at her plain stupidity says, "Miss, we are very happy to have had your business and this transaction has worked out nicely, but we are a little puzzled. While you were away and we were verifying your credit ratings we discovered you are in actual fact a millionaire. What puzzles us is why would you bother to borrow £5,000?"

The blonde replies..."Where else in London can I park my Ferrari for two weeks and expect it STILL to be there safe and undamaged when I return? And all for less then £20 too? I'd be a banker not to."


​Ahh the fabled SMART blonde joke, ha! but that is for any lovely blonde and CLEVER ladies of MT here 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 8, 2006)

> Ahh the fabled SMART blonde joke, ha! but that is for any lovely blonde and CLEVER ladies of MT here



That was a good one!  Nice to see some SMART blonde jokes for a change.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 9, 2006)

Both had me :lfao:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 9, 2006)

I have heard both.  however, they both make me laugh every time.:erg:


----------

